#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Шафран

## Denli

Друзья, я вернулся из отпуска в Катманду, и продолжаю работать на благо всех живых существ. Вчера мне начальник подарил баночку иранского шафрана, и мне вот что пришло в голову: ведь в России проблемы с настоящим шафраном, многие жаловались на то, что продается в различных дхарма-шопах является подделкой.

Короче говоря, если вам нужен настоящий шафран, и цена 40$ за упаковку 4 грамма вас устраивает - голосуйте соответственно. 

Если считаете что дорого, голосуйте.

Если он вам нафиг не нужен - можете тоже проголосовать.

Если интерес к данному продукту имеет место быть, то скоро он появится в одном из всеми нами любимых интернет-магазинов.

----------


## Майя П

Конечно нужен.... замучаешься на сретенку ездить, там примерно эта же цена....
Это хороший подарок, и полезная вещь... шафран очень любят Будды, поэтому для алтаря иногда самая нужная вещь ...

----------

Denli (31.03.2011), Keiko (01.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

$10 за грамм это дорого. На Амазоне по $8 продают.

----------


## Joy

На благо всех живых - это когда бесплатно.

----------

Шавырин (31.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

> На благо всех живых - это когда бесплатно.


А вы поживите в Непале бесплатно. Надолго ли вас хватит?

----------

Иван Денисов (31.03.2011), Майя П (01.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> $10 за грамм это дорого. На Амазоне по $8 продают.


Наверно на Амазоне есть за 8. Но с пересылкой в Россию и с российской таможней получится в итоге все 20 за грамм... я так думаю...

----------


## Буль

Ну если по 1 грамму посылать посредством DHL Express -- то да. Из Катманду, я думаю, доставка таким способом ещё дороже выйдет. А если быть чуть-чуть поумнее...  :Wink:

----------


## Denli

Вообще-то он даже здесь не 10 рупий за грамм стоит((( Дорогое удовольствие. И прибыли у меня далеко не заоблачные(((, я же не зверь какой))) 

Кстати, прикол в том, что из Катманду DHL самый дешевый в мире. Т.е. цены на отправления DHL из Непала в другие страны несимметричны. Но в Россию DHL посылки больше не принимает... вот беда... мы уже обломались на этом...

----------


## Буль

Если бы мне так уж нужен был бы шафран-- я бы заказал банку грамм 25 со всем остальным барахлом, и пересылка дополнительных 25-ти грамм мне бы вообще ничего не стоила.

PS. А рупия-- это сколько в рублях?

----------


## Olle

Тогда подскажите, что я не натуральный в "МЭТРО" за упаковку в 5 пачек за 82 рубля купил?
( и написано "Шафран натуральный" производитель KOTANYI  Австрия в 0,12г в пачке, страна происхождения Иран).

----------


## Denli

Примерно пол рубля.

----------


## Denli

> Тогда подскажите, что я не натуральный в "МЭТРО" за упаковку в 5 пачек за 82 рубля купил?
> ( и написано "Шафран натуральный" производитель KOTANYI  Австрия в 0,12г в пачке)


Не совсем понял... 0 целых 12 сотых грамма в пачке? 5 пачек за 82 рубля? Сложно сказать: натуральный или нет... Скорее всего натуральный но не самого высокого качества...

----------


## Буль

Вероятно это шафрановый лом (сломанные рыльца цветков).

----------


## Olle

> Вероятно это шафрановый лом (сломанные рыльца цветков).


Это тычинки, но мелкие. Да и получается в куче примерно 0,6 грамма за 80 рублей

----------


## Аминадав

А зачем вообще нужен шафран? Что это такое?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2011), Шавырин (31.03.2011)

----------


## Буль

Что такое шафран

----------


## Шавырин

> Что такое шафран


А причём здесь буддизм (с) ?

----------


## Буль

Вниманию искателей буддизма!!! Вы находитесь в разделе "Диета и питание"! Глубинные поиски буддизма бесполезны! Предлагаем вам горячий чай и наше радушие!  :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (01.04.2011), Don (22.07.2011), Osh (29.01.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

И что с ним готовят?

----------


## Буль

Саша, недорого я могу работать Вашим личным секретарём!!

Яндекс: что готовят с шафраном?

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Не понятно ,вы его продаёте или только хотите мнение узнать?

А то я бы заказал )

----------


## Denli

> Не понятно ,вы его продаёте или только хотите мнение узнать?
> 
> А то я бы заказал )


Я проводил, так сказать, маркетинговое исследование. В принципе мне уже ясно, что вещь нужная и своего покупателя найдет. Так что, в ближайший месяц появится в одном дружественном интернет-магазине.

----------


## Aion

Выбрал третий пункт, поскольку в качестве дешёвого заменителя шафрана использую куркуму.

----------


## Майя П

> Я проводил, так сказать, маркетинговое исследование. В принципе мне уже ясно, что вещь нужная и своего покупателя найдет. Так что, в ближайший месяц появится в одном дружественном интернет-магазине.


хорошее сырье, конечно дорогое.... но имхо - оптимизировать цену как оптовую партию у произодителя - напрямую... ...

----------


## Аминадав

Бао, спасибо!  :Smilie: 

Я в кои-то веки решил не искать самостоятельно информацию в интернете, а, как делают нормальные форумчане, спросить на форуме у тех, кто знает. Именно в порядке эксперимента. Его результаты - неутешительны. Нормального форумчанина из меня не выйдет  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (02.04.2011)

----------


## Olle

> Это тычинки, но мелкие. Да и получается в куче примерно 0,6 грамма за 80 рублей


Круто время летит и цены в РФ, на сейчас в МЭТРО этот комплект уже стоит 204 руб.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я проголосовал, что нужен.

----------


## Gaza

Я правильно понял, что реклама своих платных услуг на этом сайте бесплатна?

----------


## Буль

На форуме не принято помещение коммерческой либо иной рекламы, не запрашиваемой участниками форума.

----------


## Майя П

> Я проводил, так сказать, маркетинговое исследование.


Учитывая стоимость НАСТОЯЩЕГО шафрана, проще выращивать где-нить в Афганистане... и иметь сверхприбыли и нет проблем с наркотрафиком...

----------


## Буль

Шафрана так много не сожрёшь...  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> Шафрана так много не сожрёшь...


но зато его могут жрать ВСЕ, включая младенцев, беременных и буддистов-тхеравардистов

----------

Don (26.08.2011), Буль (25.04.2011), Дондог (26.04.2011)

----------


## Olle

> Учитывая стоимость НАСТОЯЩЕГО шафрана, проще выращивать где-нить в Афганистане... и иметь сверхприбыли и нет проблем с наркотрафиком...


Это, я уже то же по ТВ слышал, но одно дело косой косить, а другое 6 кг с гектара и обработать немеренное количество цветков.
"В среднем, урожайность одного свежеобработанного цветка – 0,03 г свежего или 0,007 г сушеного шафрана. 
Чтобы получить 1 г сухих нитей необходимо около 150 цветков, а из одного килограмма цветков получается только 12 г высушенного шафрана (72 г свежего). В других мерах – 1 фунт цветков дает 0,2 унции готового шафрана."
Поэтому там его и не выращивают.

----------


## Майя П

Зато его выращивают в промышленных масштабах в Испании.. дело не в трудности ... учитывая массовую безработицу и подходящие климатические свойства.... а следовательно в определенной политике...

----------


## Denli

Как я и обещал: шафран поступил в продажу. Ищите на прилавках любимого магазина dharma.ru

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

23 августа 2011. Шафран защищает от новообразований печени.
Исследование, проведённое учёными из Университета Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов в Аль-Айне, показало, что употребление в пищу шафрана благоприятно сказывается на состоянии печени и защищает её от новообразований.
Эксперименты на лабораторных животных дали многообещающие результаты, что делает оправданным дальнейшие изыскания. Результаты исследования будут опубликованы в сентябрьском выпуске журнала "Гепатология" (Hepatology). 
В ходе эксперимента учёные добавили шафран в рацион лабораторных мышей в количестве 75, 150 и 300 мг в сутки. По прошествии некоторого времени грызунам ввели вещество, стимулирующее рост новообразований в печени. После чего шафран в пищу продолжали добавлять ещё в течение 22 недель. 
Наибольшее защитное действие отмечалось у тех мышей, которые получали самые большие количества шафрана, но у животных из остальных групп этот эффект также наблюдался - в той или иной степени. 
Дальнейшие исследования в этом направлении покажут, можно ли использовать эту приправу для профилактики болезней печени у человека, а пока, по данным Центра по контролю заболеваемости США, самым эффективным способом улучшить состояние печени служит отказ от употребления алкоголя, по крайней мере - в больших количествах.
Источник: Эбботт Продактс
http://abbottgrowth.ru/new.aspx?id=33807
А в Тибетской Медицине давно это знали!
Экстракт амриты — восьмичленная тантра тайных устных наставлений. 
Тантра объяснений. Глава двадцать восьмая. Отдельные методы лечения.
Проводниками к разным органам и основным 
болезням назначь: 
к сердцу — мускатный орех, к легким — бамбуковую 
манну, 
к печени — шафран, к аорте — гвоздику, 
к почкам — кардамон настоящий, к селезенке — 
к. средний, 
к желудку — гранатник и перец длинный, 
к желчному пузырю — сверцию и момордику 
кохинхинскую, 
к ветру — мускатный орех, софору, костный бульон 
и «три питательные кости», 
к крови — адатоду и шлемник, 
к чху-сер — смолу садового дерева, кассию тора, 
коноплю, 
к болезням гнйан и болезням от демонов гдон — 
мускус, смолу ватики. 
Выбрав нужный проводник, соедини его основным 
составом. 
Если у больного смешаны все болезни, дай 
проводников ко всем. 
При сочетанных болезнях проводников назначай 
поровну или 
в зависимости от того, какая болезнь сильнее. 
При назначении лекарств учитывай время суток. 
Но если лекарства для разных болезней смешаны 
в одном (препарате)— бей болезни разом.

----------

Don (26.08.2011), Дондог (26.08.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Мой перевод с английского. Materia medica традиционной медицины.
http://www.fiar.us/tibet-table.html 
Crocus sativus, Linn. Iridaceae. Англ.: Saffron. Санскрит: Kum Kuma. Кит.: fan hong hwa. Применяется в Тибетской медицине при всех типах лихорадок, подагре, артритах, болезни me-bal (воспалительное заболевание кожи). В Аюрведе применяется при лихорадке, депрессии, увеличеннии печени, спазматическом кашле, астме. В виде пасты применяют местно при головной боли, ушибах, геморрое. Обладает горьким и острым вкусами. В Китайской медицине, Huang, используется спиртовый экстракт crocin для лечения нарушений памяти, как анальгетик, транквилизатор, стимулирующее менструации. В Африканской медицине, Hsu, применяется для стимуляции сокращений матки, документально зарегистрированы эффекты вазоконстрикции. В Европейской медицине, Greive, применяются жёлтые рыльца цветков; обладающие ветрогонным, потогонным действием для детей, стимулирующим менструации; используются при хронических маточных кровотечениях.
Шафран предотвращает возрастную потерю зрения у пожилых.
07 февраля 2010 года.
Шафран — пряность, используемая во многих восточных и средиземноморских блюдах, — способен предотвращать слепоту у пожилых людей, считают ученые из Австралии и Италии.
В ходе эксперимента одна группа испытуемых итальянцев на протяжении трех месяцев принимала шафрановые таблетки, а затем такое же время — плацебо. Вторая группа пила те же препараты, но в обратном порядке. 
Как выяснилось, во время приема шафрановых пилюль у всех подопытных улучшилось зрение, многие из них даже снова смогли читать книги и газеты. Но как только они заканчивали «шафрановый» курс, благотворный эффект быстро исчезал. 
По словам исследователей, шафран не только предотвращает старческую потерю зрения, но и действует как «природные солнцезащитные очки», оберегая глаза от повреждений, вызванных ярким солнечным светом. Вероятно, пряность каким-то образом влияет на гены, которые регулируют содержание жирных кислот в клеточных мембранах, в результате чего зрительные клетки становятся более упругими и эластичными. Кроме того, шафран улучшает насыщение кислородом и предотвращает клеточную смерть. 
В настоящее время исследователи проводят годичный эксперимент, чтобы понять, как действует шафран, и определить его оптимальную дозировку. Ученые также намерены проверить, способен ли шафран лечить генетические болезни глаз (такие как пигментный ретинит), которые могут вызывать долговременную слепоту у молодых людей.

----------

Don (26.08.2011)

----------


## Кагьюпа

Немногим меньше десятка лет назад я брал прекрасный кашмирский шафран у врача в старом Дели по $5, но грамм 20. По местным меркам (друзья тибетцы) это прекрасное соотношение цены и качества. Я до сих пор пользуюсь и качество несоизмеримо лучшее чем то что предлагают супер-пупер-маркеты и "восточные лавки". Говорят, что испанский несколько превосходит по качеству, но я спрашивал у коренного каталонца, у них цена, насколько я помню, на месте от 8 евро, если достаточное количество, а так дороже. Подчеркну, что это относится к качественному натуральному шафрану.

----------

